# Trying to find a webpage!



## Smasher1965 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone, great website!
I have a question, maybe someone out there can help me.
I was on the web yesterday looking for help to disassemble my mikuni carb.
There was a great webpage with step by step advice.
The guy was a real pro...... And the key thing that might help you remember the page, was that as he talked you through the disassembly, he talked about having a beer as you worked, he was quite humorous.
He had great pics as he went along, the page was well laid out and professional looking.
Any help to find this page again would be greatly appreciated.
Thx in advance..........M. Young.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What is the carb on? I have a few repair manuals for atvs. 

The mikuni carbs are pretty simple to work on.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Something like this?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it a round tube mikuni


----------

